# How do I format a Floppy Disk for Tajima on XP???



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,
We've always used W98 and formated floppy disks to "half size" and put an adhesive on the right bottom hole. That way my 2 Tajima machines can read designs. Now, we've upgraded to XP and one of them can't read disk.

Now on XP we format floppy disk (we use 2HD disks and we label as Tajima). Then we save design. We try to load it on one machine and it's OK but other machine can't read it. 

This last machine is OK because we load older floppy disks formatted on W98 and it's OK. 

We've tried to put and quit the adhesive on the right bottom of floppy disk.


How do I format it??????


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

well, I've just found this on internet and it works:



1) Cover the square hole in the corner of the floppy with a piece of tape (there should be two holes - you want to cover the one WITHOUT the write-protect shutter). If you hold the disk parallel to the floor, with the label side up and the metal shutter away from you, it will be the hole on the right. 

2) Use the DOS command "FORMAT A: /T:80 /N:9" 

Windows XP doesn't even support the /F:720 switch anymore, but explicitly defining the number of sectors and tracks works just fine. It sounds like you're using Windows 98 or ME, so the /F:720 switch should still be supported.


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

Just so you know, I just had to use this and I appreciate you posting it.
Salty


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Start
All Programs
Accessories
Command Prompt

Type in "format a:" if A is your floppy drive and it will talk you through the rest.


----------



## logocreator (Jan 17, 2014)

elcrowley said:


> Hi,
> We've always used W98 and formated floppy disks to "half size" and put an adhesive on the right bottom hole. That way my 2 Tajima machines can read designs. Now, we've upgraded to XP and one of them can't read disk.
> 
> Now on XP we format floppy disk (we use 2HD disks and we label as Tajima). Then we save design. We try to load it on one machine and it's OK but other machine can't read it.
> ...


Maybe a little late but try this:

Tajima floppy disk formatter - Download Utilities


----------



## BadReligion (Dec 9, 2011)

This will be offtopic but: you should seriously consider updating floppy disc reader with usb floppy disc emulaor and use usb keys instead of floppy discs.


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

logocreator said:


> Maybe a little late but try this:
> 
> Tajima floppy disk formatter - Download Utilities


Are you still able to use trace if you upgrade to usb?


----------



## Muldo (Oct 18, 2017)

HamiltonArtists said:


> Are you still able to use trace if you upgrade to usb?


The Tajima thinks its still connected to a floppy...on my TMEX designs are read from the floppy/usb/potato/whatever is connected and loads them to internal memory anyway...traces are done from there...


----------



## Ergui51 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi, can you help me please. I have a Melco Superstar II, and I have problem with it. I use google trad because I'm French


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ergui51 said:


> Hi, can you help me please. I have a Melco Superstar II, and I have problem with it.


Please create a new post here T-Shirt Forums and describe in details what help you need.


----------

